
Rescuing my tiny videos from Vine - chrisaldrich
https://martymcgui.re/2016/12/05/224243/
======
dawnerd
youtube-dl supports vine: [https://rg3.github.io/youtube-
dl/supportedsites.html](https://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/supportedsites.html)

~~~
aindhaden
And if you need an online tool while away from your computer,
[http://getvideo.at/](http://getvideo.at/) is running on youtube-dl. It will
parse the given webpage and list out direct download links.

------
reustle
Is there a service yet which lets you enter your vine username and receive a
zip of your videos? (edit: looks like twitter is planning on building one)

~~~
davoclavo
I don't know if there is a service out there yet, but here is a script in
python to download all your posted vines and liked vines. You just need to
download some dependencies and replace the placeholders with your email and
password.

[https://gist.github.com/davoclavo/1567b3da0f6aa19019c0deb574...](https://gist.github.com/davoclavo/1567b3da0f6aa19019c0deb574fa783e)

------
chrisaldrich
An awesome and detailed post with code to liberate all of one's data from the
dying social silo known as Vine.

